# San bartolo Y Santa Maria (dos balnearios al sur de lima)



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Aqui les presento unas cuantas fotos de estas playas al sur de lima espero les guste:

Primero con mi distrito (San Bartolo)
aqui se desarrollo una gran cultura CURAYACU,una cultura pacifica de pescadores Preinca y fueron junto con Ancón los pioneros de la cerámica.

Playa Norte
































estas fotos son tomadas desde un hotel








Un velero 









Mi casa en san bartolo 











Playa sur 
aqui se puede ver un poco del club nautico (a la derecha)








bajada de autos malecon sur









...y hasta cuenta con un proyecto de un zoologico:
Desarrollo del zoológico de Lima en San Bartolo
este proyecto se centra en la necesidad de nuevos espacios verdes que alivien a Lima de la polución, centrando su estudio en la zona de las Pampas de San Bartolo como pauta urbana para el futuro desarrollo del sur de Lima. Plantea la elaboración a nivel de propuesta de un Proyecto Piloto del futuro Zoológico de Lima y desarrolla el Pabellón Central destinado a albergar las principales actividades del mismo.









AHORA SANTA MARÍA ...
La mayoria de edificios son de los 90's pero ahora se estan edificando varios nuevos proyectos para edificios de departamentos.
(aqui se grabó el tema del verano )
esta foto es mirando al balneario de embajadores que pertenece al distrito de Santa maria .































































Los helados D'onofriO!!










espero que les guste:lol:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bonitas fotos, a Santa Maria he ido varias veces pero San Bartolo no conocía... la playa se ve bastante bien... lastima que se acaba la temporada.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Me gustó más el segundo. se ven muy especiales, casi griegos. 
pregunta: cuál es la temperatura del agua?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Las fotos están chéveres  Me encanta Santa María.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Buenas fotos!  :banana:


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Marsupilami said:


> Me gustó más el segundo. se ven muy especiales, casi griegos.
> pregunta: cuál es la temperatura del agua?


Deve variar entre 17 y 21 grados. Hace dos semanas agarre aguita calientita en Lima facil estaba sus 22 grados!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesante las fotos ... hace siglos que no voy a San Bartolo, me sorprende gratamente como ha mejorado ... Santa María en cambio está regia como siempre!!!.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

se ve lindo!!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

ahora me han dado unas ganas de irme a la playa, el mar está riquísimo, es decir tibio. Muy buenas tus fotos. San Bartolo, balneario antiguo, muy cerca a Lima. Sus primeros residentes del balneario fueron los pescadores de la zona, inmigrantes italianos, españoles y alemanes. El mar es muy manso, aunque hay una parte que no lo es.
Santa María otro balneario antiguo y muy chic de Lima en los 60s y 70s, era la competencia de lo que era Ancón en el norte. También muy manso el mar, la playa Embajadores, aunque hay partes que el mar es muy traicionero.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Estan muy buenas las fotos! esas construcciones escalonadas me gustan!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Si comparto la idea de Marsupilami... es casi casi griego.

Excelente contribuciòn y un aporte muy veraniego. Me encantan las dos primeras fotos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

No sabía de ese proyecto del zoológico en San Bartolo. Ojalá se concrete... Sería chévere!


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Marsupilami said:


> Me gustó más el segundo. se ven muy especiales, casi griegos.
> pregunta: cuál es la temperatura del agua?


la temperatura varia pero mayormente el agua es fria...y aveces hasta heladahno:


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

verdad... me olvidaba San Bartolo es considerado por los europeos que vienen como una grecia en lima..., por su arquitectura , tiene mucha similitud


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

lindos balnearios, un día Lima crecerá y se comerà esos lindos balnearios como lo a hecho con muchos otros a través del tiempo  gracias por las fotos.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Que buenas fotos, dan ganas de irse ahora mismo para la playa...*


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Vaya, que manera de presentarse en el foro  
Muy buenas estas fotos, ambos balnearions eran casi desconocidos para mi.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Chevres las fotos ! esas aguas se ven frias ... aun asi refrescantes !


----------



## Aleho (May 20, 2006)

Se ve bien en especial el segundo balneario.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

santa maria es mas exclusivo, q san bartolo a leguas..pero a la hora del cevichito y las chelitas..san bartolo es la voz!!!


----------

